# NEW Female INTP



## Leahrachelle (Dec 9, 2009)

My name is Leah and I'm new....just kind of wondering and figuring out this site. I recently took the Meyer's Briggs test and discovered I was INTP. I took another one on facebook and came out INTP again. So I guess that is what I am, huh?  Uhmmm if anyone has anything they just want to let me know about on here or just to say hey.....feel free.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Leahrachelle and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Leahrachelle. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome Leah.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm letting you know I said hey.


----------



## Leahrachelle (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks Res:laughing:


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum; please enjoy your stay.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## Leahrachelle (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks this will be post 10


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## Leahrachelle (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome. roud:
Any hobbies or preferences you would like to tell us about?


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't normally post in intro threads, but I noticed your name is Leahrachelle, which reminds me of UFC ring girl Rachelle Leah. lol

. . . But of course, you're prettier. :wink:

Welcome!


----------



## Leahrachelle (Dec 9, 2009)

Ben said:


> Welcome. roud:
> Any hobbies or preferences you would like to tell us about?


Not sure what you want to know....

I enjoy dance. I have danced since I was 3. I just got out of cosmetology school so I will be getting my license soon to do hair and makeup. I just found out a few ago that I was an INTP. I have taken a few more tests hoping that I will come up something different b/c I kind of scare myself.

If someone could tell me what the big deal is about being an INTP female that would be great. They are rare. I read that....what else.

I have identical twin girls that are 6. My husband is deployed and is in the United States Marine Corps.

I don't like to be pushed or to be told what to do all the time. I have these strange little piles of things around my house I guess that is where the INTP "stuff" kicks in, huh? I thought I was pretty normal until I read the part about how the INTP will think they are normal but others find them weird. Great!

All in all I'm pretty fun. I don't have very many friends that are girls...and being married the guys are slim also. I usually am able to carry on conversations with guys easier.....whether it be intelligent or not.


----------



## Leahrachelle (Dec 9, 2009)

MannyP said:


> I don't normally post in intro threads, but I noticed your name is Leahrachelle, which reminds me of UFC ring girl Rachelle Leah. lol
> 
> . . . But of course, you're prettier. :wink:
> 
> Welcome!


Thanks yeah I was named after my Dad's ex gf. I did not know there was a UFC girl named that....


----------



## Leahrachelle (Dec 9, 2009)

Ben said:


> Welcome. roud:
> Any hobbies or preferences you would like to tell us about?


Besides being a Female INTP I also share the same birthday as Freud. I'm probably pretty screwed, huh?


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Leahrachelle said:


> My name is Leah and I'm new....just kind of wondering and figuring out this site. I recently took the Meyer's Briggs test and discovered I was INTP. I took another one on facebook and came out INTP again. So I guess that is what I am, huh?  Uhmmm if anyone has anything they just want to let me know about on here or just to say hey.....feel free.



Greetings Leah! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. INTP's are among the best people I have met in real life.:laughing:


----------



## Leahrachelle (Dec 9, 2009)

Happy said:


> Greetings Leah! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. INTP's are among the best people I have met in real life.:laughing:


Good to know....


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

Leahrachelle said:


> Thanks yeah I was named after my Dad's ex gf. I did not know there was a UFC girl named that....


Dad's *ex* gf? Was she already his ex before you were born, because if so, that's a little weird.


----------



## Leahrachelle (Dec 9, 2009)

MannyP said:


> Dad's *ex* gf? Was she already his ex before you were born, because if so, that's a little weird.


She was an ex sometime back....but yes before I was born....my Dad was shady.


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Leahrachelle said:


> If someone could tell me what the big deal is about being an INTP female that would be great. They are rare. I read that....what else.


I honestly wish I could tell you, but it's not my place to reveal this sort of information. One day, Leah. One day.

Until then, enjoy your stay.


----------

